# Murcielago Pictures



## sushimi (Aug 12, 2007)

Hey, If you have any pictures post em up!!! Doesn't matter if yours or not as long as its a Murcielago








Here are mine, and yea its hella dirty


----------



## d-roll30471 (Jul 27, 2009)

*Re: Murcielago Pictures (sushimi)*

Beautiful, Beautiful, Beautiful


----------



## voll99vr (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: Murcielago Pictures (d-roll30471)*

I envy you lol


----------



## goldn (Jul 10, 2007)

gimme.


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

you live in boston?


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Murcielago Pictures (sushimi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sushimi* »_Here are mine, and yea its hella dirty

Damn, dirtiest one I've seen. Car must hate you.
Clean her up asap and take some new shots with that chick on the first pic you posted.
Interior shots?


----------



## JettaBoi2k (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: Murcielago Pictures (sushimi)*

*Just wanted to swing through and leave a lil ATLANTA murcielago love on the wall Enjoy!* (All cars were taken in the Atlanta area) 










































































































































_Modified by JettaBoi2k at 11:46 PM 11-15-2009_


----------



## R.L. Burnside (Sep 12, 2009)

yo ima get me one uh dees whips 1day soon!


----------



## X37 (Dec 29, 2007)

Heres mine doing 140
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...h+div


----------



## oasis (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (X37)*

What bolt pattern are the wheels? What are the sizes of the front and rear wheels including offset? Thanks.


----------



## Murdoch MkII (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: (oasis)*

I got hit by a Lamorghini Murrcy
http://mechdb.com/index.php/Ea...crash


----------

